# Video on varieties



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Found this really interesting:


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Can we post it up in the videos thread to help share with everyone?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blows my mind. Knowing the vast differences in wines with differing grapes, and differing again when in different locations.....

Single origin is all well and good but actually Single origin + single variety needs exploring** . Imagine if African farmers separated their varieties.....damn

**Has Bean is a pioneer in this field !!!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting video, although I thought his descriptors were a little weak...that could be down to the look of the beans and how far they had been roasted to almost charcoal!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I noticed the dark roasts but assumed was down to lighting haha


----------

